# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Mantra's World Tales dual language children's books

## rainbowworrier

If you are at beginner or intermediate level with your Russian, you could nip down to your local library and check out these lovely little stories. Pretty pictures, simple stories, in Russian and English with a little glossary at the end. They also do audio versions in both languages for some of them. 
I have just read the Elves and The Shoemaker and am about to start on Goldilocks and the Three Bears.  
My local library also has them in Polish and Urdu and Somali and Vietnamese.  So when Russian isn't enough of a challenge anymore I know where to go....' :: '

----------

